
XIOMACS: a stumpwm/emacs oriented desktop hyper environment - fogus
http://dto.github.com/notebook/xiomacs.html
======
jrockway
This looks interesting, although honestly I have never needed integration
between the WM and Emacs. (The WM gets s- __, emacs gets C- __and M- __.)

I do have one rant:

 _WORKING: Custom CLOS GUI widget toolkit with minimalistic (but themeable)
appearance._

Just what CL needs -- another half-completed library that duplicates 15 other
libraries. This is why I finally gave up on CL, to write even the simplest
program involves ages of unproductive yak shaving.

Edit: I have one more rant:

The "M-" things above are supposed to be <key>-<star>, but it seems impossible
to have a literal * in HN comments. (Unless of course it's far away from other
<star> characters, like the one above. Sigh!)

------
dto
I am the author of the Xiomacs page. The project is indeed abandoned, however
I never really throw away code, and some of the ideas have turned up in
another project. I will keep you posted.

------
surki
Looks like it hasn't been updated for about a year. Personally, I use stumpwm
+ conkeror + emacs + screen + emacs.wanderlust(for gmail imap).

